# An Encryption Question



## Desa (Jan 8, 2012)

This is more than likely an obsolete question but I wanted to ask it none-the-less. I just got an SIII and wanted to know if the device will still Unlock and Root if the SMB Encryption is activated on the device. I don't want to go through the hour long process of encrypting if I am going to run into some unwarranted obstacles when rooting down the road. This is the Sprint CDMA version SIII.


----------

